# JOptionPane ohne CANCEL Button



## eskimo328 (19. Jul 2007)

Gibt es folgenden Dialog auch nur mit einem JA und NEIN Button?

JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, "Soll der User gelöscht werden?");


----------



## SlaterB (19. Jul 2007)

API lesen, was..



> showConfirmDialog
> public static int showConfirmDialog(Component parentComponent,
> Object message,
> String title,
> ...


----------



## eskimo328 (20. Jul 2007)

So eben geschehen, Danke. Hier nochmal für alle:


```
int deleteDiag = JOptionPane.showConfirmDialog(null, deleteText, title, JOptionPane.YES_NO_OPTION);
```


----------

